
Company homepage loads 197 MB of data in 2.6 minutes - adtac
https://www.tenx.tech/
======
adtac
Proof (in case you don't believe me):
[https://i.imgur.com/OMAVA6t.png](https://i.imgur.com/OMAVA6t.png) \- I never
interacted with the page; simply opened the link and scrolled down a little. I
didn't play any video, audio, or anything.

BTW, the total download is still increasing. Imagine being on a metered
connection or mobile data and inadvertently clicking on the link.

~~~
deimler
There´s a background video in the middle of the page

~~~
adtac
But why is the same video loaded so many times over and over again?
[https://i.imgur.com/YGNXCDn.png](https://i.imgur.com/YGNXCDn.png)

Even still, don't you think it's ridiculous to download 50+ MB of video data
without consent?

------
gjvc
Use Firefox/Chrome developer tools and you'll see
[https://www.tenx.tech/video/matrix.mp4](https://www.tenx.tech/video/matrix.mp4)
being loaded.

